# Vintage Omega Seamaster Boot sale Buy-Help Needed Please: California dial



## harleydude (Jan 5, 2018)

Evening All,

Not posted for some time,

I've just bought this Omega Vintage Seamaster from a Boot Sale this morning. I'm intrigued by it as it's a California dial, font looks good, lume still active, patina on dial, case etc all look genuine. The winding stem, crown not original I don't think and not sure about case back.

ANY HELP GRATEFULLY received as never seen this dial before.

Checked movement and it's an original 613 dated 28 million so 1969 vintage.

Thanks in advance watchiphiles


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Can you post the 6 or 7 digit case number stamped inside the caseback. It is just visible in the last photo but a bit blurred. Case and caseback look correct for a Geneve model circa 1970, the dial less so but the model number may answer some questions.


----------



## harleydude (Jan 5, 2018)

Padders said:


> Can you post the 6 or 7 digit case number stamped inside the caseback. It is just visible in the last photo but a bit blurred. Case and caseback look correct for a Geneve model circa 1970, the dial less so but the model number may answer some questions.


1260104 is the number within the caseback


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

Ok well if that is accurate then you have a problem with originality since 126 is Omega code for Gents, manual winding small second, water resistant calendar. Your watch fails on parts 2 and 3 of that description meaning that the caseback doesn't go with that movement and dial. I have grave doubts over it altogether I am afraid. There is no obvious water seal in the back yet it is badged as Seamaster, it has no calendar window and looks more like a Geneve to me. I have never seen that dial before and the Omega script looks too early for a 70s watch. Also that possibly looks like a chronometer grade 613 to me, and yet it isn't mentioned on the dial.

Here is an explanation of case numbers:

http://www.old-omegas.com/omrefcod.html

I think it is a franken I am afraid. It is a nice looking dial but I don't think it belongs with that movement and case.


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

This doesn't sound promising;

http://forums.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-seamaster-california-dial-135803.html


----------



## harleydude (Jan 5, 2018)

Padders said:


> This doesn't sound promising;
> http://forums.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-seamaster-california-dial-135803.html


Thanks Padders, I wasn't sure hence my investigation. Thanks for info. I thought case back May be wrong but case and movement seem right.
So it's a 613 Chronometer movement, rubber o ring is in watch, (I took out for photos ), but it's a Franken dial and caseback we think yes?

I do like it though and it's keeping amazing time


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

I think in effect you have a genuine movement and possibly (but not definitely) mid case and the rest is junk. I was a little misled by the excenter regulator and adjustments statement, the 613 isn't actually chronometer rated, thats the 602 but it is still decent. Oh and the 613 has a date function by the way so there may be a date wheel hidden.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

I think the evidence is that it is made up from the parts bin. Not a total lost though if the movement is running nicely. Hopefully you didn't overpay


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

@Padders What a knowledgeable chap you are Dave. Yo R da'man. :notworthy:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

First class detective work !

mike


----------



## harleydude (Jan 5, 2018)

scottswatches said:


> I think the evidence is that it is made up from the parts bin. Not a total lost though if the movement is running nicely. Hopefully you didn't overpay


 £150 which I'm still happy with as it is an Omega still, just a mix not original model. Full of interest though and looks cool
Thanks


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

That dial doesn't have the finesse of omega might just be the dirt etc

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## antony (Dec 28, 2007)

Just a question, was the car boot sale in Bournemouth.


----------

